
China Hacked Navy Contractor and Secured Highly Sensitive Submarine Warfare Data - andrewl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/china-hacked-a-navy-contractor-and-secured-a-trove-of-highly-sensitive-data-on-submarine-warfare/2018/06/08/6cc396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17268941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17268941)

------
Consultant32452
Aaaannd this is why we're heating up the trade war. I hope we can resolve this
relatively soon and with minimal damage.

~~~
dang
You've been using HN primarily for political and ideological battle. That's
against the site guidelines. It not only goes against what the site is for, it
destroys what it is for. Battle and curiosity are disjoint modes, so we can't
have both, and curiosity is the one we want.

Keeping HN alive for its intended purpose means we have to ban accounts that
won't stop abusing it this way, regardless of the what their politics or
ideology are. So if you would please (re-)read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and fix this, we'd appreciate it.

~~~
ejjibdhe
There are so many accounts which are allowed to post as many times as they
want and they are almost exclusively pushing an ideological agenda, except
they push an agenda you agree with.

You're so full of shit.

~~~
dang
Everyone has this instinctive reaction when their favorite viewpoint gets
moderated, but it's an illusion:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20hostile&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20hostile&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).
You don't know what I agree with; you have an image based on what you've
noticed, and people notice what they dislike.

Those with opposite tastes have opposite images (e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16407769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16407769),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16750306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16750306),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17216687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17216687),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17248326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17248326)).

If you know of users breaking the site guidelines who haven't gotten
moderated, I'd appreciate links.

~~~
Consultant32452
FWIW I didn't even consider my OP in this thread to be ideological in any way.
The only judgement I made in it was that I hoped it would end before too much
damage was done. Maybe it's ideological to claim that China stealing our
defense tech is part of our trade war? It doesn't matter though, I'll try to
be more careful. Additionally, the GP post claiming you are biased is
distasteful and even if I thought you were biased that kind of nastiness is
not a good way of handling it. Sorry that happened. I appreciate your work.

~~~
dang
If you mean
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17274168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17274168),
that one was more unsubstantive than ideological. I was referring to the
pattern of your comments overall ("primarily"). That's the more important
thing we look at in terms of how we moderate HN, as I've explained in previous
comments:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20primarily&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20primarily&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).

Thanks for the nice reply in any case!

